# Does anyone have a container coming from the UK or Abu Dhabi in the next 3/4 months



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

If so I know some people that would like to buy some space

2 friends, 1 in the UK and 1 in AD are coming over and just want a little space, they dont have enough for a container but are willing to pay for a part space

If anyone has naything coming before the summer can you let me know and I ll put them in touch

Thanks:clap2:


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

ok im impressed that nobody has killed this yet as advertising... booo to the moderators booo!!


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

zeebo said:


> ok im impressed that nobody has killed this yet as advertising... booo to the moderators booo!!


Oi dopey how is this advertising ?????????????????????????????????????

I am asking for 2 friends who are relocating to Cyprus and neither of them have enough stuff for a container !!!!!!!!!!!!!

How am I GOING TO GAIN from this ?????????????????????

What is your problem ???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Oi dopey how is this advertising ?????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I am asking for 2 friends who are relocating to Cyprus and neither of them have enough stuff for a container !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Some people just can't help themselves philly


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

zeebo said:


> hey punk i was showing rage against the system not you.. wind ya neck in! I have just seen this kind of common sense thing slapped down by the mods so many times.
> 
> The would usually object to the work "pay" in anything.. Im all for bartering on here


I m no punk I m a " lady " lol

OK I guess apology accepted  ooops wasn t it an apology :confused2:

No harm done zeebo neck wound in 

Thanks veronica :eyebrows:


----------

